# Bow mounted trolling motor



## lgpjr49 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking to buy a bow mounted trolling motor for my Jon boat I want to put it on the side of my bow so I can see while driving te outboard. I was wondering what the dimensions are for the base plates of the trolling motors that I would mount to the boat? I'll post some pictures of the front of my boat that I want the trolling motor mounted on the left side, and a picture of a diagram of the front. On the last picture the close side is the side I want the trolling motor to mount on. Any help woul be greatly appreciated


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 17, 2014)

I've got a MinnKota mount on mine - I'll take a tape to it tonight, but it's somewhere about 20" x 5" +/-


----------



## Nohasslekindaguy (Jun 17, 2014)

AK Mcallum sells Lowe trolling motor mounts that fit to the left side of the boat. I'm not sure what brand your boat is, but they are designed to be semi-universal. I have one. It works nice.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 17, 2014)

You can order just the mount directly from the factory and use any transom mounted MinnKota motor (mine is a terrova)

The Edge mount is at it's longest point 25" x 5", though it does have a tapered point which stands forward of the metal frame over the side of the boat included in the 25" dimension.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 17, 2014)

The measurements I gave are the dimensions of the black section of the mount in my pic.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jun 18, 2014)

My boat is an old Lowe, I'm not sure of the model but it's a 14ft vhull built back in the late 80's


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 18, 2014)

That's the boat pictured? A 14'? I don't think I've ever seen a 14' with a pointed bow like that...cool


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, it's actually been hard to find out what model boat this is. It has Lowe painted across the side, and other than the hull number the only thing it says is that it's a 14ft big jon. But this one doesn't have the middle seat where those specific models did. Idk, whatever model it has worked out great for me and what I use it for.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 18, 2014)

What type of trolling motor are you trying to mount?


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jun 18, 2014)

A bow mounted motor guide x3, with 45lb thrust and a 45" shaft


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I guess my dimensional measurements weren't very useful then were they? I re-used a transom mounted unit by flipping the control head around 180deg & ordering the factory bow-mount bracket. I've seen setups where guys added an angled brace of the front and re-used the transom mount, but on the water they were shakey, and they didn't have the nice pull-cord to remove the motor from the water easily.

Nothing worse than a 6'3" goon precariously perched on the front of a 1436 jon boat trying to get the tilt release to allow the motor to come up out of the water...No thank you - I'll take my baths in the tub at home not in the leach infested river thank you very much!


----------



## Nohasslekindaguy (Jun 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356203#p356203 said:


> lgpjr49 » Yesterday, 08:24[/url]"]My boat is an old Lowe, I'm not sure of the model but it's a 14ft vhull built back in the late 80's



Do you have the 40" or 48" floor? It's probably a 1440m or 1448m. I have the 1448m with the tall transom. I like it, very well made.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't quote me but I wanna say it's 48", and your right there built very well to the extend it took forever to figure out how to replace the transom


----------



## DrNip (Jun 20, 2014)

Have you tried Google to see if you could find the specs?


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've tried and haven't been able too, however I did look up pictures of the 1448m and it looks the exact same except mine doesn't have the middle seat and has no markings that it may have originally.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2014)

I really wanted one of those Lowes but where I launch I have to carry the boat in so ... yeah, 260lbs wasn't happening. Beautiful design though - must be the most stable 14' out there for sure.


----------



## DrNip (Jun 20, 2014)

Your best bet is to purchase the motor 1st and then work up the mount if you can't get the dimensions. I built my mount 1st but I found the dimensions of my motor online. I purchased the Alumacraft mount and cut it to fit my boat. Worked out real nice.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah that's my plan. I did call AK Mcallum and they they said they had one, but like what you said, they also repeated get the motor and let us know the dimensions and they will see if they have a mount for me.


----------

